# [solved] Server verweigert den Shutdown Befehl

## haegar87

Guten Abend alle zusammen,

ich habe ein (für meine Verhältnisse) ziemlich exotisches Problem. Seit ich meinen Server neu aufgesetzt habe, lässt er sich nichtmehr ausschalten.

Zum Beispiel wenn ich ihm mit dem Kommando "shutdown -h now" herunterfahren möchte, wechselt er sauber ins Runlevel 0 und schaltet die Dienste ab, unmountet die Partitonen, alles genau so, wie es normalerweise sein soll.

Als letzte Meldung gibt er abschließend "Power down" aus... nun kommt aber das verzwickte.

Er schaltet sich nicht ab, sondern rebootet...   :Shocked: 

Grundsätzlich begrüße ich eine hohe Uptime, aber meiner übertreibts da gerade   :Laughing: 

Ich weiß leider nicht wo ich ansetzen soll, da er bei LiveCDs problemlos abschaltet (auch bei der Gentoo LiveCD/InstallCD).

Als Besonderheit kommt noch hinzu, dass ca. alle 20-30 "shutdowns" einer dabei ist, wo sich der Rechner pflichtbewusst wirklich abschaltet!

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, was ich jetzt prüfen könnte, um dieses Fehlverhalten zu unterbinden?

Grüße,

haegar87

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> Guten Abend alle zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein (für meine Verhältnisse) ziemlich exotisches Problem. Seit ich meinen Server neu aufgesetzt habe, lässt er sich nichtmehr ausschalten.
> 
> Zum Beispiel wenn ich ihm mit dem Kommando "shutdown -h now" herunterfahren möchte, wechselt er sauber ins Runlevel 0 und schaltet die Dienste ab, unmountet die Partitonen, alles genau so, wie es normalerweise sein soll.
> ...

 

Ich kenne das Problem (schon lange her). Bei mir hatte es was im Kernel mit APM also Powermanager zu schaffen.

Wenn du deine alte .config vom Kernel noch hast bevor du den Server aufgesetzt hast solltest du die mit der jetzigen

mal vergleichen. ACPI Einstellungen (oder wie das heisst, auf jeden Fall auch was mit Powermanager) im Kernel 

könnte auch so ein Kandidat sein.

MfG

----------

## haegar87

Leider hat die alle Kernel Konfiguration nicht überlebt.

Aber danke für den Tipp mit den APM/ACPI Einstellungen.

Da werde ich mich dann wohl mal durcharbeiten müssen.

Grüße

haegar87

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich habe das Problem auch seit ein paar Monaten. "shutdown" funktioniert immer noch nicht sauber, aber "halt". Versuchs mal damit.

----------

## haegar87

Tag,

hab ich leider vergessen zu schreiben. Leider funktioniert weder shutdown, noch halt.

Auch der Parameter -P hat keine Besserung gebracht.

Grüße,

haegar87

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Du hast geschrieben das es bei einer Livecd geht. Übernimm zu test doch

einfach mal die Einstellungen von "Power management and ACPI options"

in "/proc/config.gz" von der LiveCd.

MfG

----------

## haegar87

So, ich setze das jetzt einfach mal auf [solved].

Weiß selbst nicht warum, aber als ich mein XEN Start-/Stopscript fertig hatte (was schon an die 5min Laufzeit hat beim shutdown) schaltet

sich der Rechner pflichtbewusst selbstständig ab... vielleicht brauchte er einfach mehr Zeit?!

Grüße,

haegar87

----------

